# Go ahead and tease..



## Household6 (Oct 17, 2013)

My Whacker status has been upgraded by the boss-man... POV is equipped with a Zolls.. No wig-wags and sirens yet, maybe next month. <_<







Not trying to defend myself, but we are so darned stinking rural up here and the closest hospital is a level 4. So I understand why bossman wants these to get distributed throughout a wide area.

These are compatible with those new-fangled D-pads, anyone used those? The one piece pad that has the crosshairs in the middle of the chest that supposedly tracks your compression rate and depth? Well, I have both types of pads with this setup.






Seems like just another thing to go wrong, kwim? Anyone have an opinion on those pads? What would you grab first?

Gosh golly gee whiz, I never had no fancy shocker machine before.. It costs more than my engagement ring.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 17, 2013)

The pads are good for keeping effective CPR. The AED will tell you too fast, too slow, push deeper, or good CPR- as well as a metronome I believe. It's not exact, but it's a good check and helps keep people honest.


----------



## Household6 (Oct 18, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> The pads are good for keeping effective CPR. The AED will tell you too fast, too slow, push deeper, or good CPR- as well as a metronome I believe. It's not exact, but it's a good check and helps keep people honest.



So, that's assuming you have proper placement.. I suppose you can't use D pads on a patient with any pectoral implants like a pacer, can you? I mean, those patients require a modified pad placement.. hmmm


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 18, 2013)

The puck can be detached from the pads. Put the pads wherever you have to, then put the puck where you put your hands.


----------



## emt11 (Oct 20, 2013)

We have a few of those style of AED's at my second job. Along with Zoll monitors(the old ones) which I am not very fond of as we don't use them much and we have LifePak 15's at my regular job.


----------

